# Male equivalent for foufoune



## julage

Hi,
My French boyfriend wrote to me "Bisous sur ta petite foufoune" (I hope that isn't considered to be too vulgar to ask about).  And, I would like to reply something cute using a male equivalent.... would kiki or something like that work? I would love some suggestions!
Thank you!


----------



## frenchaudrey

Hi

Welcome on the Forum 

The French word you're referring to is quite vulgar indeed, so take a look at its definition first  and then you'll know what to answer to that


----------



## anangelaway

Welcome to the forums julage !  

You can use *'petit oiseau'*, nothing vulgar about it really...


----------



## julage

Thank you for the feedback so far.    I did look up 'foufoune' first, and found a thread with these postings:

*Re: La foufoune* 
No, that's not vulgar; it's slang, and it's even sometimes an affectionate term.

*Re: La foufoune* 
Quote : "even sometimes an affectionate term"
I agree with pieanne.

So - if I am not wanting to be vulgar, but reply something similar.. that's what I want to know..  
Thank you!


----------



## anangelaway

julage said:


> Thank you for the feedback so far.  I did look up 'foufoune' first, and found a thread with these postings:
> 
> *Re: La foufoune*
> No, that's not vulgar; it's slang, and it's even sometimes an affectionate term.
> 
> *Re: La foufoune*
> Quote : "even sometimes an affectionate term"
> I agree with pieanne.
> 
> So - if I am not wanting to be vulgar, but reply something similar.. that's what I want to know..
> Thank you!


 
Read my post above... I would bet it is quite common. But let's wait for the girls to add few more suggestions.


----------



## julage

anangelaway said:


> Read my post above... I would bet it is quite common. But let's wait for the girls to add few more suggestions.


 

Thank you.  I did see your post.  I just want to be sure that I am being very "current", and "cute" ;-)  Because I know that he was being affectionate, and cute with me.  He is a young guy - 23 - and I want to be sure I don't use anything passe... ha ha ha... So - that's why I'm looking for the most 'fun' choice of words!


----------



## RuK

Little girls often say foufoune; the equivalent word for little boys is zizi. There are lots of other words too, but zizi is a cute one.


----------



## Clothaire

RuK said:


> Little girls often say foufoune; the equivalent word for little boys is zizi. There are lots of other words too, but zizi is a cute one.



I'm not sure little girl use that word lol


----------



## Erinan

Little girls saying "foufoune"?  No way  Zizi can be either for the male or female sex and is quite childish (imho).

"Petit oiseau", why not... It does sound childish too to me but I don't have any better suggestions :/


----------



## julage

Erinan said:


> Little girls saying "foufoune"?  No way  Zizi can be either for the male or female sex and is quite childish (imho).
> 
> "Petit oiseau", why not... It does sound childish too to me but I don't have any better suggestions :/


 

How about kiki? I think I may have heard him use that before ???


----------



## anangelaway

Erinan said:


> Little girls saying "foufoune"?  No way  Zizi can be either for the male or female sex and is quite childish (imho).


 
Zizi, for female sex ? Really ? Unless it wasn't exactly well explained. But I agree it is quite childish. I'm confused... 

The only reason why some little girls would use _'foufoune'_ or _'foufounette'_ is because it came out from their mother's mouth. 

Any other suggestions rather than _'petit oiseau'_ would be rather erotic in my opinion. This one is quite neutral, somehow poetic, et surely cute. To me, it can be used at any age, but again I may miss some other cuty ones.


----------



## Erinan

julage said:


> How about kiki? I think I may have heard him use that before ???



I like "kiki" (no misunderstandings here, please ) and it sounds like a good equivalent to "foufoune" to me. 

I could help you for equivalents to "foufoune" but I think women would be more efficient here 



> Zizi, for female sex ? Really ?



Yes... and no actually. I often heard youg children using "zizi" for boys... and girls  But that may just be me.

Le TLFI nous dit : _Rare.     _Sexe de la femme.


----------



## julage

Erinan said:


> I like "kiki" (no misunderstandings here, please ) and it sounds like a good equivalent to "foufoune" to me.
> 
> I could help you for equivalents to "foufoune" but I think women would be more efficient here
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... and no actually. I often heard youg children using "zizi" for boys... and girls  But that may just be me.
> 
> Le TLFI nous dit : _Rare. _Sexe de la femme.


 

looool - don't worry.  no misunderstandings.  ;-)  
And, you say you can help with equivalents..... is kiki the best do you think? Or, do you have some other suggestion?


----------



## Jul

Just to say that the female equivalent of zizi is zezette or maybe it is just around my place that we use it...? 

and for your boyfriend, you could answer: 'bisous sur ton kiki, zizi, ou sur popaul - Popaul is a common, popular and affective name for this part of the body  I think


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

If you want to please him and flatter him... you can use "engin".


----------



## julage

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> If you want to please him and flatter him... you can use "engin".


 

Really? I haven't seen that anywhere before....  Would he think that was amusing?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

julage said:


> Really? I haven't seen that anywhere before....  Would he think that was amusing?


Well... I hope so! Using "engin" should make him think his "engin" is -- through your eyes, like a big and hard working machine. So, quite flattering for some men always feeling proud to have a bigger one than his neighbour. 

Edit: but you should avoid saying that if it's obvious he has a "small worm" instead... this could irk him if he is already aware of it... He would think you are only pulling his leg!


----------



## Bastoune

In France (and probably other European francophone countries) it is the female genitalia.

In French-speaking Canada, the word refers to the rear-end, buttocks...


----------



## Nicomon

Bastoune said:


> In France (and probably other European francophone countries) it is the female genitalia.
> 
> In French-speaking Canada, the word refers to the rear-end, buttocks...


 

J'aurai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui.  Je connaissais seulement la version  foufoune = fesse.  Je n'oserais pas écrire sur ce site ce qu'on dit plutôt pour la "female genitalia"   

As for the initial question, the word "popaul", suggested above, would be my choice # 1.


----------



## julage

Jul said:


> Just to say that the female equivalent of zizi is zezette or maybe it is just around my place that we use it...?
> 
> and for your boyfriend, you could answer: 'bisous sur ton kiki, zizi, ou sur popaul - Popaul is a common, popular and affective name for this part of the body  I think


 
Thanks Jul! (I wonder if we have the same/similar name) lol  
So - how would I word that to him?  Just "bisous sur popaul" ? Or, "..sur ton popaul" ? What does it actually mean?


----------



## FrançoisXV

Comme équivalent argotique masculin de foufoune, personnellement, je préfèrerais bistouquette, le mot est rigolo et moins "camionneur" que popol ou engin.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

FrançoisXV said:


> Comme équivalent argotique masculin de foufoune, personnellement, je préfèrerais bistouquette, le mot est rigolo et moins "camionneur" que popol ou engin.


J'aime bien _bistouquette _aussi (déjà dit dans ce fil). Mais il s'agit ici d'un mot gentil à dire à son amoureux. Un peu de flatterie ne devrait pas nuire.
"Engin" était proposé sous forme d'un clin d'oeil, en guise de proposition plus flatteuse et comique (pensè-je), humour et amour pouvant faire bon "ménage".


----------



## anangelaway

Ah oui, voilà. J'en ai trouvé un super sympa : *ithyphalle !  *

*= > bisous sur ton ithyphalle ! *



Sinon, il y a la *quenouille* et la foufoune. 

Fascinating !


----------



## KLeM

Julage; i am a guy, and i'm telling you: dont use "kiki", "popol" or whatever i've read here !

Those are either ridiculous or ugly.

If your boyfriend gave his *thing* a name, use it.

EDIT: the "*quenouille*" of anangelaway would perfectly work.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

KLeM said:


> If your boyfriend gave his *thing* a name, use it.


Good advice! And if it has no name, give it one.
Maybe KLeM could help you to find one giving his example?


----------



## KLeM

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Good advice! And if it has no name, give it one.
> Maybe KLeM could help you to find one giving his example?



I call it *"la Chose"* (the Thing), as it sometimes gets out of control. 
Oh, and for those who are interested, it's a she.


----------



## julage

KLeM said:


> Julage; i am a guy, and i'm telling you: dont use "kiki", "popol" or whatever i've read here !
> 
> Those are either ridiculous or ugly.
> 
> If your boyfriend gave his *thing* a name, use it.
> 
> EDIT: the "*quenouille*" of anangelaway would perfectly work.


 

Thank you for your input!! I would certainly not want to say anything that he would thing was boring or stupid! lol I don't quite understand the "quenouille" suggestion though. ?? I translate it to mean "bedpost" Is this correct?


----------



## FrançoisXV

D'accord avec le principe d'éviter les mots un peu trop "routier solitaire", comme déjà écrit plus haut.
Le problème avec ithyphalle, il faut sauter sur un dictionnaire pour comprendre... -phalle est un bon indice, mais ithy- ? téléphone maison ?

Remarquez que quenouille est constitué de deux mots qui désignent eux aussi la même chose.


----------



## anangelaway

julage said:


> I don't quite understand the "quenouille" suggestion though. ?? I translate it to mean "bedpost" Is this correct?


 
Quenouille du TLFi=>


> QUENOUILLE, subst. fém.
> A.  1. Bâton, canne de roseau dont l'extrémité supérieure est garnie d'une touffe de matière textile brute (chanvre, lin, soie, coton, laine) destinée à être filée au fuseau ou au rouet.


 
So, it's basically a 'stick'... See?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

KLeM said:


> I call it *"la Chose"* (the Thing), as it sometimes gets out of control.


"La chose", ça fait un peu "le monstre", un poil prétentieux quand même... 
Donc, c'est un bon choix de mon point de vue pour le côté flatteur.


----------



## JamesM

anangelaway said:


> Quenouille du TLFi=>
> 
> 
> So, it's basically a 'stick'... See?


 
I think we would say "rod."


----------



## Cath.S.

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> "La chose", ça fait un peu "le monstre", un poil prétentieux quand même...
> Donc, c'est un bon choix de mon point de vue pour le côté flatteur.


Mais _foufoune_ n'est pas flatteur, c'est un mot banal et un peu puéril. _Bistouquette_ proposé par François me semble bien lui faire...pendant.


----------



## Erinan

Sujet très intéressant et instructif en tout cas  "*ithyphalle*", je l'entends pour la première fois. Cela fait un peu trop scientifique et demande d'aller chercher dans le dictionnaire, en effet.

"popaul" (popol ?', j'aime bien et je l'utiliserais  -> "Et bisous sur popol"

"quenouille", je connais bien la quenouille utilisée pour filer mais pas dans ce sens-là 



> I'm going to pull rank here: I have four little girls. They're French, I'm not. All their friends are French. And they say foufoune.


 Well, my bad, then. It may be related to my education, the region where I grew up or something else. But I just can't imagine little girls using this word :/



> I think we would say "rod."


 What about "shaft" ?



> _Bistouquette_ proposé par François me semble bien lui faire...pendant.


 Il y a du jeu de mots dans l'air


----------



## JME

what a subject which fascinate people.
Pas kiki pour foufoune mais kikine.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Mais _foufoune_ n'est pas flatteur, c'est un mot banal et un peu puéril. _Bistouquette_ proposé par François me semble bien lui faire...pendant.



Oui, banal, mais pas puéril je trouve. Je n'entends que des femmes (pas des petites filles) dire _foufoune_.
Et le côté flatteur pour moi était dans l'association de _foufoune _avec _petite _donc _mignonne _(puisque tout ce qui est petit est mignon !) et pas "_explosée_"... Non ? Ou je résonne comme un tambour ?


----------



## calembourde

Bastoune said:


> In France (and probably other European francophone countries) it is the female genitalia.
> 
> In French-speaking Canada, the word refers to the rear-end, buttocks...


That's funny, because in New Zealand 'fanny' means female genitalia, but in the USA it refers to the rear-end, buttocks... so I guess, in a way, fanny is a good translation for foufoune!

Sorry if this is off-topic.


----------



## brookter

calembourde said:


> That's funny, because in New Zealand 'fanny' means female genitalia, but in the USA it refers to the rear-end, buttocks... so I guess, in a way, fanny is a good translation for foufoune!
> 
> Sorry if this is off-topic.



In the UK too, we see things from a different point of view from the US...

David


----------



## Cath.S.

> Oui, banal, mais pas puéril je trouve. Je n'entends que des femmes (pas des petites filles) dire _foufoune_.


Je connais deux petites filles (8-10 ans) qui le disent - parce que leur mère le dit ; ensuite, je trouve ce terme puéril dans la bouche d'adultes, il est d'ailleurs bâti sur la même structure que de nombreux termes enfantins : répétition inutile (du point de vue du sens) de la première syllabe, ce qui en fait à mon avis un euphémisme, une tentative pour rendre « innocent » le lieu d'activités que, souvent inconsciemment, on considère comme « coupables ».


----------



## RuK

Ahh, nous touchons le coeur du sujet... justement, c'est étonnant le niveau de déni contenu dans tous ces petits mots pour la Chose, et aussi l'incroyable absence de mots chez certains... En Angleterre il est courant pour les petites filles de l'appeler leur "front bottom" - amazing..


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

egueule said:


> Je connais deux petites filles (8-10 ans) qui le disent - parce que leur mère le dit ; ensuite, je trouve ce terme puéril dans la bouche d'adultes, il est d'ailleurs bâti sur la même structure que de nombreux termes enfantins : répétition inutile (du point de vue du sens) de la première syllabe, ce qui en fait à mon avis un euphémisme, une tentative pour rendre « innocent » le lieu d'activités que, souvent inconsciemment, on considère comme « coupables ».


"Mes" petites filles sont d'un âge beaucoup moins avancé (2-3 ans ½) et je suppose qu'elles connaîtront les termes ad hoc un peu plus tard...
Ok, répétition de la première syllabe, donc puéril, tu dois donc avoir raison. C'est pourquoi j'entends plus souvent _foune _tout court, diminutif de _foufoune_, dans la bouche d'adultes.
Je suis d'accord avec Ruk sur le fait que le sexe féminin est moins nommé que le masculin, ce qui s'explique sûrement par le fait qu'il est moins apparent. Le "robinet" des petits garçons est nommé très tôt et est l'objet de la fierté de ses parents (consciemment ou inconsciemment). Justement, ce devrait donc être plus facile pour trouver un équivalent pour julage, car il y a vraiment une multitude de termes pour désigner le sexe masculin, d'autant plus s'il faut rester dans le puéril... Même si je ne suis pas encore totalement convaincue sur ce dernier point (tout en faisant des progrès...!).


----------



## anangelaway

Hello dear _'Male equivalent for foufoune' _'s fans !  

It seems to me the topic has reached a certain point where no other suggestions could benefit this thread anymore. We now have few terms in competition, and surely julage could make up her mind I think. 

Although all different opinions were quite interesting, I feel it is time to put an end to it, therefore this inspiring thread is now closed. 

Thank you all for your understanding,


Anangelaway
_Moderator_.


----------

